# Illegal Aliens have 2A rights also?



## Ibndoo (Nov 25, 2014)

7th Circuit Court: Illegal Immigrants Have Second Amendment Rights Too - Breitbart


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Seems about right. I'm sure the founding fathers put in the second amendment so any nation could send people illegally into our country and they could then purchase the weapons they use to overthrow us right here in our own country. Sure saves our invaders from having to lug those things all the way from wherever.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I believe that most states have laws that prohibit people *charged* or convicted with felonies from possessing firearms. An illegal has committed a felony under 8 U.S. Code § 1325. So how can they have 2nd amendment rights in a state that prohibits people *charged* or convicted with felonies from possessing firearms?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

paraquack said:


> I believe that most states have laws that prohibit people *charged* or convicted with felonies from possessing firearms. An illegal has committed a felony under 8 U.S. Code § 1325. So how can they have 2nd amendment rights in a state that prohibits people *charged* or convicted with felonies from possessing firearms?


It's simple. They haven't been charged with a crime, and they won't be under the present regime.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This will have to go to the full court.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

I personally don't understand why an illegal alien even gets the benefit of due process? No trial, no Miranda rights, if Mexico has a problem with that they can try and invade us.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I would think that the second ammendment (and all other rights) would only apply to American citizens.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Agreed. Constitutional guarantees should be for citizens like the right to vote for instance. The court used a circular argument that basically said illegal immigrants have a right to firearms but because being illegal immigrants having committed a felony by coming here illegally that right is forfeited.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Libtard logic 101. Illegals are entitled to the same rights as you even though you shouldnt have that right.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is why Obama has always wanted to close Gitmo and bring them here. Once on US soil they have 100%Constitutional right. That would tie the court up for two life times and he knows it.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Technically the constitution states "the people." Illegals are people, and therefore, are entitled to all the same rights.

Since the constitution also says "shall not be infringed", any law limiting who has guns and what kind of guns is unconstitutional.

Even without "shall not be infringed" they haven't been charged, and therefore can legally possess firearms.

However, it is a greater crime to possess a firearm while committing a crime. Therefore possession of a firearm while being an illegal is a greater crime than illegally possessing a firearm, or being illegal.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Impeach that Judge


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

We hold these truths to be self-evident: That all men are created equal; that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable rights...

Of course they have the right to bear arms. All humans have this right. You either believe in the Constitution or you don't. You can't cherry pick where you apply the protections afforded by the Constitution. It applies to all or it applies to none.

”He who would trade liberty for some temporary security, deserves neither liberty nor security.” Ben Franklin


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

PCH5150 said:


> I personally don't understand why an illegal alien even gets the benefit of due process? No trial, no Miranda rights, if Mexico has a problem with that they can try and invade us.


ROTFLAMO Mexico could not invade a paper bag filled with shit


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> We hold these truths to be self-evident: That all men are created equal; that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable rights...
> 
> Of course they have the right to bear arms. All humans have this right. You either believe in the Constitution or you don't. You can't cherry pick where you apply the protections afforded by the Constitution. It applies to all or it applies to none.
> 
> "He who would trade liberty for some temporary security, deserves neither liberty nor security." Ben Franklin


I think illegals absolutely have the right to bear arms...in their home country.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> We hold these truths to be self-evident: That all men are created equal; that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable rights...
> 
> Of course they have the right to bear arms. All humans have this right. You either believe in the Constitution or you don't. You can't cherry pick where you apply the protections afforded by the Constitution. It applies to all or it applies to none.
> 
> "He who would trade liberty for some temporary security, deserves neither liberty nor security." Ben Franklin


I think illegals absolutely have the right to bear arms...in their home country.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

first of all the constitution of the USA gives no rights to illegal persons in the USA, it is for citizens of the USA only, - second according to ICE or immigration it is illegal for a non citizen to posses or have in possession a firearm.
lastly any illegal person in possession of a firearm(or any weapon) should be considered a hostile invader or a spy and should be treated as such.
the problem is we are to soft about hurting the bastages feelings and allowing them to fight and sue in our court of law which in all means should not apply to them and they should be incarcerated while waiting deportation back to what ever rock they came from.
OR beheaded on national TV and then forcing the country they are from to pay for such beheading as we the people seen this as an invasion and this was one of their scouts.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> first of all the constitution of the USA gives no rights to illegal persons in the USA, it is for citizens of the USA only, - second according to ICE or immigration it is illegal for a non citizen to posses or have in possession a firearm.
> lastly any illegal person in possession of a firearm(or any weapon) should be considered a hostile invader or a spy and should be treated as such.
> the problem is we are to soft about hurting the bastages feelings and allowing them to fight and sue in our court of law which in all means should not apply to them and they should be incarcerated while waiting deportation back to what ever rock they came from.
> OR beheaded on national TV and then forcing the country they are from to pay for such beheading as we the people seen this as an invasion and this was one of their scouts.


Um... no.

It is not illegal for a non citizen to possess a firearm.

You served with non citizens. They had guns.
Foreign private security. 
Foreign diplomats. 
Etc.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

a green card holder, also known as a legal resident can purchase firearms legally in the US. Illegal aliens, or someone in the US legaly but only on a tourist visa could not posses or legally purchase a firearm.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Anyone convicted of being here illegally should be denied the right to own firearms. 

We have this inconvenient thing called due process. All I'm saying is that illegals have the same rights to due process as any other person.

As I have posted in another thread, I would round them up, and if convicted, clamp them with gps necklaces and auction off their services for a term of 6 years. At the end of the 6 years, give them a way to become citizens... but only after they demonstrate the willingness and ability to contribute.

We can't afford to jail them, and giving them a free ride home to visit their families isn't much of a deterrent.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

As a non american, if I would travel to USA, I would not expect to be allowed to carry any firearms (exept for at a shooting range). This is kind of a given for me, non us-citicens dont have the same rights as us-citicens in the US regarding firearms.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> As a non american, if I would travel to USA, I would not expect to be allowed to carry any firearms (exept for at a shooting range). This is kind of a given for me, non us-citicens dont have the same rights as us-citicens in the US regarding firearms.


if you are just travelling as a tourist, you cannot purchase, keep or carry a firearm. if you come to the USA as a legal resident (green card holder) you can purchase, keep and if you live in a shall issue state, you may obtain a license to carry and you can carry for self defense just like every one else. only tourist and illegals are not allowed. you do not need to be an American Citizen to legally own and carry. you just have to be here as a legal resident.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

6811 said:


> if you are just travelling as a tourist, you cannot purchase, keep or carry a firearm. if you come to the USA as a legal resident (green card holder) you can purchase, keep and if you live in a shall issue state, you may obtain a license to carry and you can carry for self defense just like every one else. only tourist and illegals are not allowed.


And that sounds to me perfectly sane.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Here in sweden tourist are cleard to bring weapons if they come for hunting. But they must show papers that they have a licence for the weapon in their home contry and it must be a relevant weapon for the hunt, cant bring a glock and say you are going to hunt elks


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Individual rights are owned by all individuals. I you can remove the right from a single individual then it can be removed from all.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I have no problem with anybody owning and carrying a gun open or concealed, period. Guns don't jump out of their holsters and shoot people, it's all about the actions of the people holding the guns.

I know some people who are devout statists will have a real problem wrapping their heads around this, but freedom is a good thing, no matter where people are from. The freedom to defend one's self is as basic as anything in the world.

The only problem I have is when people pull those guns out and shoot other people who don't have it coming. 

Self defense isn't a constitutional right, it is an INALIENABLE right, a right we get by birth. Every creature on this planet has the right to try to defend it's self, that's the way it works.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Um... no.
> 
> It is not illegal for a non citizen to possess a firearm.
> 
> ...


 um, yes it is.
It is Illegal for Illegal Immigrants to possess a firearm or ammunition
. It is unlawful for an alien illegally in the United States or an alien admitted to the United States under a non immigrant visa to legally receive or possess firearms and/or ammunition. ( [18 U.S.C. 922(g) and , 27 CFR 478.32] )


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

you are speaking from a military stand point -they joined the military to get a green card and become a legal resident faster-and they do not own the firearm the military does and it is used for a specific purpose(how often when in garrison in the USA did you walk around on base with a loaded M16 and were was it kept?) ,I doubt INS would challenge the armed forces + if you remember correctly, It is unlawful for an active duty US service member to lock and load on a US citizen on US soil this is also unconstitutional.
those non naturalized citizens I do not think are allowed to be National guard or coast guard but I could be wrong on that point.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

We've muddled the constitution so much, we're literally fighting on two fronts now.

Firstly, as Prep and Paul stated, rights apply to all mankind. You are not granted rights by the constitution. The constitution states that your rights are wholly off limits to governmental intervention and restriction. Your rights applied from the very first moment you existed as a human being. Whether you are from the US, or from any other place on Earth, you have the same rights that all humans have.

Secondly, we've allowed "shall not be infringed" to be infringed upon so much, we're now arguing about this like we have options. Every time I purchase a firearm, I have to sign a decree that I am NOT an illegal alien to this country. Why? Nothing in the constitution stated that the 2nd Amendment, or any other constitutionally protected right, applied only to US citizens. So why do I have to attest to my legality where citizenship is concerned? Every one of us signs this because we've silently accepted an infringement. Still others believe, due to the constant bellowing of falsehood, that only Americans get these rights. If you tell a lie often enough, it becomes accepted as the truth. (see "anchor babies")

Now, when it comes to criminals, they have willfully committed an act that forfeits their rights because they have harmed the rights of another. Once found guilty, their rights can be revoked or limited. It was by their choice. They decided to give up their rights by their action. Their rights were not "taken" from them. If an illegal alien is ever found guilty, they can be disallowed from exercising their right to keep and bear arms. Until then, they technically should have the same rights to arm's defense as we do. It's fuzzy, and yet distinct at the same time.

Yes... those bastards in Gitmo deserve a fair trial. Luckily, the evidence is heavily weighted against them, so they shouldn't expect much leniency.
We need to do away with these constant appeals. You should get one trial, and one chance for appeal. That's it.
Once convicted, they lose their right to life.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

PaulS said:


> Individual rights are owned by all individuals. I you can remove the right from a single individual then it can be removed from all.


Then citizen felons should also still have 2A rights


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

First entry is a misdemeanor, second and there after is a felony. Most are given a voluntary return and are not charged.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Then citizen felons should also still have 2A rights


By committing a crime, they chose to negatively affect the rights of another.
By their choice, they forfeit their own rights. It's how our entire justice system works.
Otherwise, we would never be able to incarcerate anyone.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Medic33 said:


> you are speaking from a military stand point -they joined the military to get a green card and become a legal resident faster-and they do not own the firearm the military does and it is used for a specific purpose(how often when in garrison in the USA did you walk around on base with a loaded M16 and were was it kept?) ,I doubt INS would challenge the armed forces + if you remember correctly, It is unlawful for an active duty US service member to lock and load on a US citizen on US soil this is also unconstitutional.
> those non naturalized citizens I do not think are allowed to be National guard or coast guard but I could be wrong on that point.


I dont want to get off track here but please tell me that Illegals are not allowed to join the military. When I was in the Army, if you are not a US Citizen, you have to be a green card holder ALREADY before you could join. and if I am not mistaken, they made sure you got your green card before entering the US. not come to the US illegaly then get a green card later on, then join the military.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Illegals shouldn't have rights because they are an invading this country. They were not granted permission nor were inspected before entering. Immigrants are allowed firearms because they were inspected and granted permission to enter with an identifying A number to which they can lawfully purchase a firearm by being able to be identified on a NIX form. How can an illegal alien fill out a NIX form without incriminating themselves?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> By committing a crime, they chose to negatively affect the rights of another.
> By their choice, they forfeit their own rights. It's how our entire justice system works.
> Otherwise, we would never be able to incarcerate anyone.


why is it that if a person is a felon or have a conviction, they loose their 2A rights. However, they dont loose their 1,3,4,5,6,7 and 8A. A convicted felon can still have free speech and they are still protected against search and seizure without warrants.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

6811 said:


> why is it that if a person is a felon or have a conviction, they loose their 2A rights. However, they dont loose their 1,3,4,5,6,7 and 8A. A convicted felon can still have free speech and they are still protected against search and seizure without warrants.


You can't kill someone with speech. As far as search and seizure I think they do lose that. At least while still on probation. I could be wrong but I think that's how it goes.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

The Constitution is an inspired document. It is not a suicide pact. If you are here illegally the only thing you are entitled to is a boot to the butt directing you back across the border! Welcome back Meangreen.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

6811 said:


> why is it that if a person is a felon or have a conviction, they loose their 2A rights. However, they dont loose their 1,3,4,5,6,7 and 8A. A convicted felon can still have free speech and they are still protected against search and seizure without warrants.


Perhaps I wasn't completely clear. Let me try again.
By committing a crime against another, they forfeit any and all rights. The justice system determines which ones are affected.
Being a convicted criminal, the obvious first one to be affected is their ability to legally obtain a firearm.
Also, they do loose quite a number of rights once convicted. Most are jailed, and thus lose their right to liberty, lose their right to unwarranted search, lose their right to free speech, to peaceably assemble, and certainly lose their right to vote.
After their sentence is served, they *should* regain all rights under the law. We don't allow this, for some reason, even though their "debt has been paid". That one still bugs me. (I have a good friend who can never own a gun for protection because he was in the wrong place at the wrong time under false pretenses, yet convicted of a felony)


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

retired guard said:


> The Constitution is an inspired document. It is not a suicide pact. If you are here illegally the only thing you are entitled to is a boot to the butt directing you back across the border! Welcome back Meangreen.


The right to own a firearm for protection is not based on constitutional law. It is based on the law's of nature, and man's role in it. All men and women have a right to self preservation. Owning a firearm, in this age, is the optimal choice for affecting that preservation. Being an unwelcome alien in a foreign land does not change this. The constitution simply states that this right should not be limited or restricted. It doesn't specify to whom this protection applies.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> You can't kill someone with speech. As far as search and seizure I think they do lose that. At least while still on probation. I could be wrong but I think that's how it goes.


they dont lose 4A, God forbid you searched them and found contraband without a warrant, you will lose that case in court. But I think the probation agents can search them without a warrant, the problem is if they found something illegal they could not charge them with it...


----------



## KA5IVR (Jun 11, 2014)

They are Illegal in this country, They have *NO* Rights!

If they want Rights, either go home or do what it takes to become a Legal U.S. citizen to earn those Rights guaranteed by the U.S. Constitution.

Anyone else just sick and tired of all of this BS trying to be forced down our throats?


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> The right to own a firearm for protection is not based on constitutional law. It is based on the law's of nature, and man's role in it. All men and women have a right to self preservation. Owning a firearm, in this age, is the optimal choice for affecting that preservation. Being an unwelcome alien in a foreign land does not change this. The constitution simply states that this right should not be limited or restricted. It doesn't specify to whom this protection applies.


You are correct that the Constitution does not confer these rights they are bestowed by our Creator. The US is not Theocracy however so it can and should distinguish between citizens and noncitizens in the exercise of those rights within it's borders.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Perhaps I wasn't completely clear. Let me try again.
> By committing a crime against another, they forfeit any and all rights. The justice system determines which ones are affected.
> Being a convicted criminal, the obvious first one to be affected is their ability to legally obtain a firearm.
> Also, they do loose quite a number of rights once convicted. Most are jailed, and thus lose their right to liberty, lose their right to unwarranted search, lose their right to free speech, to peaceably assemble, and certainly lose their right to vote.
> After their sentence is served, they *should* regain all rights under the law. We don't allow this, for some reason, even though their "debt has been paid". That one still bugs me. (I have a good friend who can never own a gun for protection because he was in the wrong place at the wrong time under false pretenses, yet convicted of a felony)


thats what I am talking about. after they are jailed and debt to society is paid, their rights are not fully restored.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

KA5IVR said:


> They are Illegal in this country, They have *NO* Rights!
> 
> If they want Rights, either go home or do what it takes to become a Legal U.S. citizen to earn those Rights guaranteed by the U.S. Constitution.
> 
> Anyone else just sick and tired of all of this BS trying to be forced down our throats?


exactly!!!!!!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

KA5IVR said:


> They are Illegal in this country, They have *NO* Rights!
> 
> If they want Rights, either go home or do what it takes to become a Legal U.S. citizen to earn those Rights guaranteed by the U.S. Constitution.
> 
> Anyone else just sick and tired of all of this BS trying to be forced down our throats?


Rights are not earned.
They can, however, be lost.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

retired guard said:


> You are correct that the Constitution does not confer these rights they are bestowed by our Creator. The US is not Theocracy however so it can and should distinguish between citizens and noncitizens in the exercise of those rights within it's borders.


There doesn't need to be a Creator for you to have rights.
Your existence is enough.
Choosing to believe in a Creator does not grant nor relinquish any rights.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm not going to get bogged down in the philosophy of God Given Rights. 

So my answer is simple, if you are an illegal alien you can get the ph&%k out of the US of A and when you Butt lands back in whatever shithole of a country you came from, you can then exercise whatever right you want to, just stay out of my country.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Might not be the proper forum to post in. Put where you will.

Mexico Is Angry!!!! Sorry if this has been posted before.





Wow! And make certain you read, at the bottom of this page, the part that says it will take 30 more seconds to read! 

Please forward to all you know and ask them to forward to all they know.



The shoe is on the other foot and the Mexicans from the State of Sonora, Mexicodo not like it. Can you believe the nerve

of these people? It's almost funny. The State of Sonora is angry at the influx of Mexicans into Mexico !

The state legislators from the Mexican State of Sonora traveled to Tucson to complain about Arizona 's new employer
> crackdown on illegals from Mexico. It seems that many Mexican illegals are returning to their hometowns and the > officials

in the Sonora state government are ticked off. A delegation of nine state legislators from Sonora was in Tucson on Tuesday to

state that Arizona's new 'Employer Sanctions Law' will have a devastating effect on the Mexican state. At a news

conference, the legislators said that Sonora - Arizona's southern neighbor - made up of mostly small towns - cannot handle the
demand for housing, jobs and schools that it will face as > Mexican workers return to their hometowns from the USA without jobs or money.



The Arizona law, which took effect Jan. 1, punishes Arizona > employers who knowingly hire individuals without valid legal
documents to work in the United States. Penalties include suspension of, or loss of, their business license. The Mexican legislators

are angry because their own citizens are returning to their hometowns, placing a burden on THEIR state government instead of ours.

How can Arizona pass a law like this?' asked Mexican Rep Leticia Amparano-Gamez, who represents Nogales . 


There is not one person living in Sonora who does not have a friend or relative working in Arizona,' she said, speaking in Spanish. 

'Mexico is not prepared for this, for the tremendous problems it will face as more and more Mexicans working in Arizona and who

were sending money to their families return to their hometowns in Sonora without jobs,' she said 'We are one family, socially
and economically,' she said of the people of Sonora and Arizona.

Wrong! 



The United States is a sovereign nation, not a subsidiary of Mexico, and its taxpayers are not responsible for the
welfare of Mexico's citizens. It's time for the Mexican government, and its citizens, to stop feeding parasitically off the United States

and to start taking care of its/their own needs.

Too bad that other states within the USA don't pass a law just like that passed byArizona. Maybe that's the
answer, since our own Congress will do nothing!



*New Immigration Laws*
Be sure to read to the bottom or you will miss the message...
>
> 1. There will be no special bilingual programs in the schools.
2. All ballots will be in this nation's language.
3. All government business will be conducted in our language.
4. Non-residents will NOT have the right to vote no matter how long they are here.
5. Non-citizens will NEVER be able to hold political office.
6. Foreigners will not be a burden to the taxpayers. No welfare, no food stamps, no health care,

or any other government assistance programs. Any who are a burden will be deported.
7. Foreigners can invest in this country, but it must be an amount at least equal to 40,000 times the daily minimum wage.
>8. If foreigners come here and buy land, their options will be restricted. Certain > parcels including waterfront property are

reserved for citizens naturally born into this country.
9. Foreigners may have NO protests; NO demonstrations, NO waving of a foreign flag, no political organizing, NO bad-mouthing

our president or his policies. These will lead to deportation.
10.. If you do come to this country illegally, you will be actively hunted and, when caught, sent to jail until

your deportation can be arranged. All assets will be taken from you.

Too strict.? 



The above laws are the current immigration laws of MEXICO! 



If it's good for Americans to obey Mexican laws, then it's good vice versa.!!!


This will take less than thirty seconds to read. If you agree, please pass it on. An idea whose time has come: Somehow, that doesn't
seem logical. We do not have an elite that is above the law. The self-serving must stop. This is a good way to do that. It is an idea

whose time has come. Have each person contact a minimum of twenty people on their address list, in turn ask each of those to do likewise.

In three days, most people in The United States of America will have read the message. This is one proposal that really should be passed
around.

My Brother sent this me, no idea where he got it, but seems logical to me.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

All comes down to the fact that it seems easier to be an illegal.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent!!! +10



1skrewsloose said:


> Might not be the proper forum to post in. Put where you will.
> 
> Mexico Is Angry!!!! Sorry if this has been posted before.
> 
> ...


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

A


Slippy said:


> I'm not going to get bogged down in the philosophy of God Given Rights.
> 
> So my answer is simple, if you are an illegal alien you can get the ph&%k out of the US of A and when you Butt lands back in whatever shithole of a country you came from, you can then exercise whatever right you want to, just stay out of my country.


this is my point of view exactly! If your illegal and not paying taxes get out! I don't want to support the world! In my opinion you have no rights on U.S. soil let alone gun rights!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I checked Snopes, and was a bit surprised to find that this is entirely TRUE.
Albeit a bit overused, as it seems to come up each time AZ passes an immigration bill, but true none the less.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

LONE WOLF said:


> A
> 
> this is my point of view exactly! If your illegal and not paying taxes get out! I don't want to support the world! In my opinion you have no rights on U.S. soil let alone gun rights!


True on the first point, false on the second.
A man does not decide what rights another man has.

I feel too many have lost what it truly means to have "rights".


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> I checked Snopes, and was a bit surprised to find that this is entirely TRUE.
> Albeit a bit overused, as it seems to come up each time AZ passes an immigration bill, but true none the less.


I'm sure this has been covered before, snopes is not the end all to anything. Similar to wikipedia where you can edit your own "facts". This is not intended to be a downplay on your response. Just consider the source.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

This was tried by an illegal Mexican national in Gillette Wyoming. He was busted on some unrelated charge, and they discovered he owned firearms. He got a lawyer and fought the gun possession charge. He lost. The Judge on the case opined that since he was already a criminal by virtue of entering the United States illegally, he therefore had no second amendment rights that legal citizens have. Case closed. He was deported and if the past is any indicator,he's probably back...but smarter now. And harder to catch. Those silly latinos!


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I think illegals absolutely have the right to bear arms...in their home country.


Not if those illegals come from Mexico. No gun rights afforded their citizenry unless they're police/military or involved with the drug cartels.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

shootbrownelk said:


> Not if those illegals come from Mexico. No gun rights afforded their citizenry unless they're police/military or involved with the drug cartels.


That was part of my point. Their 2A status ain't my (our country) problem. They need to gripe about it back home not here.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> True on the first point, false on the second.
> A man does not decide what rights another man has.
> 
> I feel too many have lost what it truly means to have "rights".


No sir you are wrong... This is not the Wild West! We have laws! If you come into our country illegally (assuming you are a tax paying American) then you have broke the law. The law we pay to keep enforced to keep this country safe! Saying in 2015 that anyone that walks onto our land (tax payer land) is free to buy a gun is asinine. Go to Mexico and buy yourself a gun.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> I'm sure this has been covered before, snopes is not the end all to anything. Similar to wikipedia where you can edit your own "facts". This is not intended to be a downplay on your response. Just consider the source.


Like Wikipedia, Snopes articles are sourced and references are provided. All can be researched further.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

LONE WOLF said:


> No sir you are wrong... This is not the Wild West! We have laws! If you come into our country illegally (assuming you are a tax paying American) then you have broke the law. The law we pay to keep enforced to keep this country safe! Saying in 2015 that anyone that walks onto our land (tax payer land) is free to buy a gun is asinine. Go to Mexico and buy yourself a gun.


Now you're changing your words. Are we talking about rights or laws?
Rights supersede laws.
The rights of man should always be respected. Once rights are disrespected, law steps in.
If law was able to override rights, then what good are they?
Where you happen to be does NOT change this.
If Mexico respected the rights of man, buying a gun would NOT be illegal.
They don't, but that does NOT mean the right doesn't still exist. It simply means the people have given up their right.
You wish for us to be MORE like them?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

In the words of a friend. 
Kathunk. 
Anybody remember that?


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

PCH5150 said:


> I personally don't understand why an illegal alien even gets the benefit of due process? No trial, no Miranda rights, if Mexico has a problem with that they can try and invade us.


Try hell they already are invading the USA, and the federal government is helping them do it.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

ekim said:


> Try hell they already are invading the USA, and the federal government is helping them do it.


Good point. "Shoot on sight" might make some of them think twice...


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Until someone is arrested for a crime they enjoy all the same rights that nature provides you. After a sentence is served their rights should be in full effect - they are not but after being a good citizen for 10 years they can petition the court to have their rights reinstated.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Prepadoodle said:


> We hold these truths to be self-evident: That all men are created equal; that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable rights...
> Of course they have the right to bear arms. All humans have this right. You either believe in the Constitution or you don't. You can't cherry pick where you apply the protections afforded by the Constitution. It applies to all or it applies to none.
> "He who would trade liberty for some temporary security, deserves neither liberty nor security." Ben Franklin


Prepadoodle,
You are correct, everyone/everything has the right to self-defense, and in this instance the guy was over-charged. He was in possession of a .22 caliber shell, that is not a firearm, it is a "bullet".
What happens to the least parts, will eventually happen to the greater parts. Let them build a case against him, versus this imbroglio, this idiocy. The government doesn't have a case, it has garbage.


----------

